# Rare tekky props



## ferguc (Dec 15, 2011)

Sure luv to know of it


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

Where is the link ?


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

This Forum is about sharing info and ideas, so either post it for everyone or don't bother. 

Will look for it to be posted or this thread will be deleted.


----------



## Icepick (Nov 24, 2013)

http://www.jmarcus.com/halloween_lifesize_midsize.htm

I believe this is the supposed secret site. They are a wholesale dealer, and not confirmed if they sell individually at the prices listed. 

This type of post is typical of the O.P.


----------



## TheHalloweenGuru (Sep 17, 2015)

screw it
http://getcoolstuff.com


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

Icepick said:


> http://www.jmarcus.com/halloween_lifesize_midsize.htm
> 
> I believe this is the supposed secret site. They are a wholesale dealer, and not confirmed if they sell individually at the prices listed.
> 
> This type of post is typical of the O.P.


jmarcus only sells items by the case and requires a Federal Tax ID for any purchases.


----------

